# After glue up, brads only or clamps too?



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I always clamp glued joints when I don't use brads. But when I do glue and brad, do I need to clamp up also?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wsommariva said:


> I always clamp glued joints when I don't use brads. But when I do glue and brad, do I need to clamp up also?


In some applications it isn't necessary. The brads will (are supposed to) keep the pieces from moving, but clamping brings pressure to the joint (the connection). You might say it's the best of both worlds.

Brads have a tiny little head, that may pull through the driven piece if the pieces are stressed away from each other. Clamping keeps that from happening.












 









.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, I'll clamp up. Thank you 

I need to buy a couple 50 inch clamps, maybe four. Any recommendations for quality clamps?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wsommariva said:


> Ok, I'll clamp up. Thank you
> 
> I need to buy a couple 50 inch clamps, maybe four. Any recommendations for quality clamps?


Your least expensive clamp would be pipe type clamps for either a ½" or ¾" pipe. I would suggest you start out with them.












 









.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I have two pipe clamps that are about 50 years old or so and they work great. I'll add a few more.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Drew Nyman (Jan 4, 2011)

Try to avoid the brads in all cases unless you wish to waste time filling holes


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I got a pocket screw jig for Christmas. Should cut down on glue and brads.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wsommariva said:


> I got a pocket screw jig for Christmas. Should cut down on glue and brads.



I can't say I'm glad for ya. A better gift would be a book on traditional joinery (with pictures and arrows).:yes:












 









.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I did get a book. It's not great. And a subscription to Woodcraft Magazine.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Clamp it. Besides brads are satan's spawn, They will cause you twenty years of bad luck. Your dog will get the mange if you use brads. The neighbors will storm your house in the middle of the night with pitchforks and torches.


----------

